# Looking for advice, thinking about buying '05 Altima SE 3.5L



## ebnub (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello all. I'm considering the purchase of a 2005 Altima SE with the 3.5L with 69,000 miles. It has black leather, navigation system, Bose stereo, chrome Nissan wheels. Really a nice looking car. Being I don't have history with this model or engine I'm wondering if you guys could clue me in on possible issues found in this year? Maybe things I should look at when I test drive it? Is this a good or bad year for the Altima?

It's a private party seller and they are asking $8,700, also wondering what are your thoughts on that price as well. It seems about on par with dealer pricing for the same model and year but the dealers' cars all have 110,000 miles or more.


----------



## grelsner96 (Feb 23, 2015)

*RE: advice*

I have the 06 altima with 3.5. I know that I heard something about maybe the 2004 had problems with transmissions. But you may want to check into that. All I did was go to a forum and search the model, and see what pops up. Everycar will have some issues pop up, but the ones that repeat over and over are more common. I did see alot of people with the transmission in that year or something. My car has 155K and i have had no problems at all. Only a loud rattle sound that turned out to be something I'd done during a prior oil change. The acceleration is great. The big negative is the turning radius is very poor. Most other cars can make u-turns and pull in parking spaces sharp, this one can not. I don't even try u-turns usually, because it always ends up being a 3-point turn. I never get my car's rpms up above 2500. It has enough speed with that except rare situations where a fast accel is needed. The audio is great, sunroof, all of that. I wish mine had where the back seat can have hot air and front can have cold air or whatever. It has a thing where the faster you drive, the engine gets louder on the highway, so the radio goes up automatically to counter the engine and air noise. I really love it, my friend has one too and it's had almost no problems and he got his new. I've had mine only since about 95k miles. The only thing is to do an oil change more often than normal i think. I've done mine frequently and its in an easy spot to access too. Good choice and goodlcuk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 5-speed automatic transmissions, in those models that have it, have had problems with the valve bodies. Check the rear suspension crossmember for cracks and damage. I always recommend having a reputable shop or mechanic check out any vehicle you are considering purchasing before you put any money down on it. The hour's labor they charge you could potentially save you thousands.


----------



## ebnub (Feb 21, 2015)

When I test drove the Altima after starting this thread I definitely noticed the wide turning radius on a U-turn, it really surprised me and I ended up just pulling into a parking lot instead of completing the turn.

I took a peek underneath the front of the car mainly to look for signs of oil leaks but I did see a good amount of surface rust on the front cross member. I didn't look under the back of the vehicle at all. smj999... does the crossmember rust issue carry over to the front as well?


----------

